# Single handed router



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a handheld router that I can use with a single hand. I don't mind using both hands to start it off, but need to use only one hand for the routing. I am building a jig that requires the use of the second hand to turn the piece.

Just for reference, here is someone else's build of this jig:

http://mckenziedrums.com/kokojig/kokojig6.JPG

The router goes on the rails, while the other hand turns the drum that's mounted on the bearings. In the end, the result would be a roughly rounded cylinder.

I have the Bosch Colt . . . it's too much for a single hand even at the slowest speed. Today I saw the little Ridgid trim router. Seems doable, but I don't know how much force it packs.

Any help is appreciated.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cosmin

Sounds like a 
d-handle router would fit the bill for you.

Amazon.com: d-handle router Home Improvement

=======


wm_crash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a handheld router that I can use with a single hand. I don't mind using both hands to start it off, but need to use only one hand for the routing. I am building a jig that requires the use of the second hand to turn the piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Crash:

I gather this is a continuation of your stick drum build up.



wm_crash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a handheld router that I can use with a single hand. I don't mind using both hands to start it off, but need to use only one hand for the routing. I am building a jig that requires the use of the second hand to turn the piece.





> Just for reference, here is someone else's build of this jig:
> http://mckenziedrums.com/kokojig/kokojig6.JPG
> The router goes on the rails, while the other hand turns the drum that's mounted on the bearings. In the end, the result would be a roughly rounded cylinder.
> 
> I have the Bosch Colt . . . it's too much for a single hand even at the slowest speed. Today I saw the little Ridgid trim router. Seems doable, but I don't know how much force it packs.


Ok, your Colt variable speed 5.6 amp, 1.0 HP, 0-35000 rpm. The fixed speed has the same specs. By comparison, I have a little Makita 3700 and it is only 350 watts. Now, your ability to "hang on" to the router has little to do with the power but the more with the weight and the feed rate. My little 3700 is quite light, very weak and takes a whole lot of little nibbles. It bogs down quickly and when bogged down is hard to handle with one hand. I put mine in a vertical sled.

Ok, now your setup. You have several options: a horizontal sled and slide the router around the drum, jack up the sled a bit and do another round. You can use a template on the base to control the depth of cut. The other is a vertical table. You turn the drum and move the router up and down.

Neither should require you to handle a router with one hand.

The method your picture shows is part of a vertical table setup. What is missing is the elevation control.


----------



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, still have to finish my first drum . . . soon it will be close to 1 year since I started. But at a rate of about 30 minutes of work per week when starting woodworking from total scratch, I can't expect too much too soon.

As far as the Colt, I have my doubts regarding one hand operation mostly because of its size. I can't wrap my hand around it and feel like I control it. I will run down to Lowe's tomorrow and try holding a few other models. If none of that works, D-handle it will be.

As far as the rounding process, there are a few valid approaches for rounding the outside. But when it comes to rounding the inside, especially on small shells (e.g. 10" diameter, even 8" diameter - and these are outside diameters) space is tight. I'm stealing someone else's pic again . . . soon enough I'll have my own:

http://mckenziedrums.com/kokojig/kokojig4.JPG

The unfinished shell per se is not there, but would be pinned between the two circles held in place by bearings.

That's why I lean towards small router, even more so towards something small with a tilt base so it's easy to fit inside. I'll be honest, I am leaning towards the DeWalt D26670 because of size and tilt base availability - but I need to hold it first and see how well I can grasp it. If not, I may just have to give up on small shells, not exactly a major loss.

Thanks to both for the help!

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, I jut found this:

No More Tipping Trim Router - Fine Woodworking

Apparently not too hard to give the Bosch Colt a good handle.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 8320 Bosch Colt PR20 Bushing Plate: Home Improvement

=========


wm_crash said:


> Oh, I jut found this:
> 
> No More Tipping Trim Router - Fine Woodworking
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

wm_crash said:


> Oh, I jut found this:
> 
> No More Tipping Trim Router - Fine Woodworking
> 
> ...


Hi Crash:

Careful, that plastic will flex. Put a wooden reinforcement on the back side, _just in case_.


----------

